# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم السعودية Tasi والسوق الموازية – نمو  من اين احصل على البيانات الكامله للسوق السعودى والاسواق الخليجيه  هذا القسم برعاية      الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## moody10

السلام عليكم  ورحمه الله وبركاته  
حاولت الحصول على بيانات السوق السعودى كامله ولم اجدها واغلب البيانات الموجوده  منذ عام 2009 فقط  
وكذلك السوق الاماراتى والكويتى وباقى الاسواق   
ياريت لو فى لينك للبيانات كامله  يتم اضافته ولو  البيانات بمبلغ مالى من اين تشترى  من مصر

----------


## moh.gahmy

*تفضل اخى الكريم 
البيانات موجوده فى الرابط التالى مجانا لجميع اسواق الخليج ( السعودية - قطر - الكويت - ابو ظبى - دبى )  http://www.msaeed.net/index.php/market-data/gulf.html*

----------


## moody10

> *تفضل اخى الكريم 
> البيانات موجوده فى الرابط التالى مجانا لجميع اسواق الخليج ( السعودية - قطر - الكويت - ابو ظبى - دبى )  http://www.msaeed.net/index.php/market-data/gulf.html*

 تسلم يا باشا  دى البيانات اللى عندى لكنها ناقصه البيانات دى من 2009 فقط

----------


## moh.gahmy

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moody10
					  تسلم يا باشا  دى البيانات اللى عندى لكنها ناقصه البيانات دى من 2009 فقط   البيانات محدثة يوميا واخر بيانات موجوده هى ليوم امس 23-10-2013*

----------


## moody10

> * 
> البيانات محدثة يوميا واخر بيانات موجوده هى ليوم امس 23-10-2013*

 تمام  ياباشا انا  عارف دى انا اقصد البيانات من قبل 2009 وليس بعدها  اقصد البيانات التاريخيه  وشكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## moh.gahmy

*      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة moody10
					  تمام  ياباشا انا  عارف دى انا اقصد البيانات من قبل 2009 وليس بعدها  اقصد البيانات التاريخيه  وشكرا لاهتمامك   اسف اخى الكريم فهمت سؤالك فى الاول خطأ كنت اعتقد انك لا تجد البيانات الحديثة للاسواق   
تقبل خالص تحياتى*

----------


## moody10

> * 
> اسف اخى الكريم فهمت سؤالك فى الاول خطأ كنت اعتقد انك لا تجد البيانات الحديثة للاسواق   
> تقبل خالص تحياتى*

 متشكر جدا جدا على اهتمامك  وياريت لو فى حد عنده علم يقولنا

----------


## moody10

ياريت ياشباب اللى يعرف يشارك  هنا مشكورا

----------


## hassan massoud

*السلام عليكم 
اتفضل البيانات الكاملة من عام 1985  صيغة تكست  صيغة ميتاستوك 
تحياتى*

----------


## moody10

> *السلام عليكم 
> اتفضل البيانات الكاملة من عام 1985  صيغة تكست  صيغة ميتاستوك 
> تحياتى*

 الف الف شكر يا هندسه وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## amr abdelghany

ابحث  عن موقع للبيانات التاريخيه للسوق القطري صيغة ميتاستوك ضروري جدا.......

----------


## mrtefa2012

> ابحث  عن موقع للبيانات التاريخيه للسوق القطري صيغة ميتاستوك ضروري جدا.......

 اتفضل حضرتك الموقع دة فيه داتا السوق القطر وكل الوطن العربى ماعدا السعوديه  http://www.data.mec.biz

----------


## amr abdelghany

عفوا اخي الكريم الموقع به اخطاء شموع غير موجوده..... لو ممكن موقع اخر

----------


## mrtefa2012

> عفوا اخي الكريم الموقع به اخطاء شموع غير موجوده..... لو ممكن موقع اخر

 انا استخدمه من فترة وصراحه تمام هو الانترداى  ممكن الفيه مشاكل 
ممكن تستخدم السايت دة  http://www.msaeed.net/index.php/market-data.html
بس مشكلته الداتا مش متجدده يوميا ايام وايام  اسواق الخليج كلها من البدايه ماعدا السعودى من 2009 
تحياتى

----------


## amr abdelghany

ربنا يجزيك خير
بس ده ملف بالكيلو بايت صغير اوووي المفروض السوق اقل حاجه 4.5 ميجا

----------


## mrtefa2012

> ربنا يجزيك خير
> بس ده ملف بالكيلو بايت صغير اوووي المفروض السوق اقل حاجه 4.5 ميجا

 ياباشا السوق القطرى فيه كام شركه عددهم قليل شوف داتا الشركه وتاريخها اهم حاجه 
تحت امر حضرتك

----------

